
Ask HN: What are some issues with DNS? - free2chill
Does anyone know where I can look to discover issues that people are currently facing with DNS?
======
verdverm
[https://handshake.org](https://handshake.org) talks about issues with the
current system they want to replace.

~~~
certera
Thanks for sharing. I had no clue they existed. Looks very well thought out
and documented.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
People in Catalonia can give you a lot of pointers about censorship issues
they've faced with the existing DNS system. [1]

[1] [https://ooni.org/post/internet-censorship-catalonia-
independ...](https://ooni.org/post/internet-censorship-catalonia-independence-
referendum/)

